# haha i call it the "EDIT U" method.



## kev (Jul 2, 2009)

if u tell ur PO your refusing to take a pee test, First say, No, i know i dont do drugs, if u dont believe me EDIT You.

then she prob give u a courtdate.

what u need to say to the judge is 

"U believed what i said when i admitted to doing the crime."

any judge will say 

1. u have to listen to your probation officers request.
 -and he'll have a deal if u piss a month clean ur off.


im a practicing lawyer, best advise.
message me, lets talk.



> 1. This is the most simple of rules. There are filters in place to block the usage of many words that are considered to be unacceptable in polite conversation. If you notice that a word you've typed is replaced by asterisks, then it is one of these words. Please reconstruct your post to reflect what you're trying to say, but without the word that was blocked. *Adding spaces or other characters to the filtered word is not acceptable here. If you attempt to bypass the filter by using any means, it's a direct act against the rules of this site.* The Moderators will generally only delete the word itself from your post. However, repeated occurrences of this type may cause more severe reaction by the Moderators who are entrusted to keep the peace here.
> 
> Simply put, cussing is not necessary and should not be used. If you feel like cussing in a private message to another member who is tolerant of it, then that's fine. The use of cussing in the open forums is not acceptable as polite conversation. Please just talk without using profanity.



(I hope I don't get a lecture on the First amendment ..)


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 2, 2009)

You may want to check out the site rules on swearing!:giggle: 



                           Phatpharmer


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 2, 2009)

kev said:
			
		

> if u tell ur PO your refusing to take a pee test, First say, No, i know i dont do drugs, if u dont believe me Fu<k You.
> 
> then she prob give u a courtdate.
> 
> ...


 

Practice reaDING THE RULES,DO YOU READ THE LAWS BEFORE GOING TO COURT


----------



## Rockster (Jul 2, 2009)

Lawyers can string a sentence together,if you are a lawyer I'm the fruit on Carmen Miranda's hat.


----------



## kev (Jul 2, 2009)

well, i have 17 case's won. all marijuana. out of 18. but it was weapon and possision


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 2, 2009)

kev said:
			
		

> well, i have 17 case's won. all marijuana. out of 18. but it was weapon and possision


 


I know I can't spell and my grammer suck's but I'm a Forklift operator with limited education, you claim to be a lawyer and your spelling and grammer are wores than mine!:rofl: 


                                           Phatpharmer


Ps. I said I was a forklift operator I'm really a Astronaut!:rofl:


----------



## umbra (Jul 2, 2009)

When my son was on probation for loitering with intent to consume a controlled substance, he had to take a piss test every month. At one point his PO came to our house to check up on him. She asked if she could come inside, I told her heck no. I told her my son lives here, now leave. She told me she could make trouble for my son. I said, so you gonna put my son in jail for loitering. Go ahead. Then I called my lawyer. Next day she was reassigned, and he had a new PO. Never had any problems with her. She came by once as well. Never asked to come inside, and never gave him any problems.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 2, 2009)

i say if ya on probation just do the tiem ya have on probation an abide the rules no matter wat, cuz believe me you them PO's can and do make some peoples lives a living nightmare. and it seems at times they can do just bout anythin they want  here an get way wit it. or maybe it just that so many people lack knowledge of their rights etc. and yes even on probation you still do have rights as a human bein in this country just like every one else.
  i say just be smart an dont get put on probation if ya can at all but if ya unfortunate to get caught doin watever for watever reason etc , just dance wit them or it'll start to rub you the wrong way.   JMO


----------



## AcesUp (Jul 2, 2009)

I wish people would use spell check.


----------



## umbra (Jul 2, 2009)

I agree with you about keeping a low profile. My point was, I'm not the one on probation, so don't treat me like I am. With children, things are a little different than they are with adults.


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 2, 2009)

kev said:
			
		

> if u tell ur PO your refusing to take a pee test, First say, No, i know i dont do drugs, if u dont believe me Fu<k You.
> 
> then she prob give u a courtdate.
> 
> ...


 

LOl, 




Still lol.....ok......familar with 806A ? chp 17 title 4 subchapter 1
If you REFUSE ANY resonable request that a P.O. gives, they will pull out the cuffs and then you WAIT in jail TIL your court date to explain to the judge why you said ***** to the P.O.,lol.
OOPs, did you forget to mention that.
What country do you practice?


----------



## zipflip (Jul 2, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> I agree with you about keeping a low profile. My point was, I'm not the one on probation, so don't treat me like I am. With children, things are a little different than they are with adults.


 
i wasnt referin to you in that post umbra. lol  i was jutst makin a generalized opinion was all on the whole probation thing.
  im thinkin this was a response to me , no?


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 2, 2009)

AcesUp said:
			
		

> I wish people would use spell check.


 
Unfortunate facts for me at least;

1) spell check does not work on my computer, i don't know why

2) When i was in college there were NO cpmputers ! I actuallt learned short hand and used a recorder, yes a TAPE recorder,lol.

3) when i was in court and such, i still recorded and had the office people type it out.

   I'm great at math though...............hehe


----------



## zipflip (Jul 2, 2009)

> Still lol.....ok......familar with 806A ? chp 17 title 4 subchapter 1
> If you REFUSE ANY resonable request that a P.O. gives, they will pull out the cuffs and then you WAIT in jail TIL your court date to explain to the judge why you said ***** to the P.O.,lol.
> OOPs, did you forget to mention that.
> What country do you practice?



lol i was waitin to see how long before ya got on this thread mrkingford. 
 here, if you refuse a test its just as good as pissin dirty an like you said they slap cuffs on an throw u in til ya court date. 
  hence wat i was tryin to say when i stated just to do the time an get it over wit successfully or a guy/gal will spend teh rest their life in the system after violations revocations etc, alot of people end up sittin more time on the istallment plan(lol ) that if they woulda sat the suspend time in their sentence which was in exchange for probation. 
 that why i was sayin all that above.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Do not pass go do not collect $200.  Once you are on probation you waive your fourth amendment rights.  Any refusal to comply is considered a probation violation. Probation is to be considered a privilege, any violation of probation can result in you finishing the length of probation in jail, that's assuming no additional charges are added.  I would think all lawyers would know that.


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 2, 2009)

LOL, that code i stated was the ETHICS code EVERY attorney takes.
You CAN'T give that type of advice, plus he stated he had 19 cases, 18 MJ !!!! lol.   I could explain why thats bogus in several different ways but my weekly nurse just left and she stuck me full of crap and i'm getting to tired to see these keys on the board.


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 2, 2009)

One last thing.

Please be advised that the above 1st post is WRONG and ILLEGAL and if your on parole or probation, like another poster staed above, it's a PRIVILAGE, like a drivers license, you AGREED at the court to OBEY the conditions of your RELEASE to PO/PRO. 

If you CHOOSE to listen to that, you'll regret it.

As a REAL attorney i can tell you to OBEY your PO/PRO.


----------



## umbra (Jul 2, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> i wasnt referin to you in that post umbra. lol  i was jutst makin a generalized opinion was all on the whole probation thing.
> im thinkin this was a response to me , no?



yeah it was. no problems. Again I agree with you. The whole probation for my son was many years ago, but still leaves a sour taste in my mouth. I always use an attorney to deal with legal issues. Only a fool represents themselves, because of the emotional issues.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 2, 2009)

> Only a fool represents themselves, because of the emotional issues.


  i totally agree.


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 2, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> Only a fool represents themselves, because of the emotional issues.


 
That's 1/10 of the reason.
Would you exspect a judge to be able to walk into YOUR job and do it BETTER than you ????

These folks have YEARS of experience in school and the courts, you CAN'T beat them on their ground by yourself on lack of knowledge alone.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 2, 2009)

its all like one big chess game. strategy and who has the better move etc... now a days it dont mater if ya guilty or not imo . also money talks an  well... lol
i feel its a shame tho really


----------



## RCCIZMe (Jul 3, 2009)

1st avoid getting into their  clutches, yes i said theirs, its a system
to me. 
but things happen, once in the system, 2nd dress up in your nice clean clothes,
wash up.
abide by the  systems rules, for the time you have to.

 live and learn
Im with Z on this one also


----------



## Killuminati420 (Jul 7, 2009)

so while on prbation can you refuse to let a cop search your person or the house without a probable cause?


----------



## zipflip (Jul 7, 2009)

im no lawyer man but i know that so long as the leo/peace officer has no tie wit ya PO or prior communication wit that he dont have any right to use your  bein on parol/prob as any sorta leverage hence "your on probation/parole, you have to submit"  no way bro tell him go bother someone else. but yet if any officer tries to go thru all that an still procedd.  the deal where you may think he biolate your rights etc does not apply cuz yes you can be revoked on just simply allegations alone if they really wanna be prix bout it. meanin even if you fight a bum deal an win or come out it be dismissed you PO can still revoke you on the simple allegations alone. it says right in ya prob/parole appendix and im sure its similar every in the lower 48 states anyway.  
  but again its up to your PO if revocation takes place really. an if you pay your fines an dont cause no trouble etc. you may even have a po who might be somewhat compassionate in that sense .  I did 
 just do as your told an pay ya thing on time an dont let your name come up in anything to him/her and it'll be easier on you as well.
  but bottom line a cop cannot use yu bein on parole/prob solely  as leverage unless of course ya PO is present or arranges it herself.
  basically if ya pulled over for routine traffic stop tehy cant do that.
  if your on prob if i was you i'd study your appendix (stipulations for parole/probation and see wat it says and pay close attention to the wording especially.
  jmo and exp. wit it all


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 7, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> im no lawyer man but
> 
> you PO can still revoke you on the simple allegations alone. it says right in ya prob/parole appendix
> 
> ...


 

Sorry zip, but the fact is your PO CAN'T revoke your probation.
And it's NOT up to your PO if revocation takes place.

I posted more on the other thread........."basic rights"


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 7, 2009)

Not to sur bout that.L know cats put on "court probation",no  p.o..This is to solely give leo the right to search @ ANYTIME.Walking your dog,riding a bike it doesn't matter "court probation".


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 7, 2009)

Killuminati420 said:
			
		

> so while on prbation can you refuse to let a cop search your person or the house without a probable cause?


 


Misconceptions, misconseptions.......................
See, when your one Probation you MUST inform LEO upon contact, now IF, IF , IF LEO has reason to believe your in violation, they DON'T need to call your PO, They CAN search.


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 7, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Not to sur bout that.L know cats put on "court probation",no p.o..This is to solely give leo the right to search @ ANYTIME.Walking your dog,riding a bike it doesn't matter "court probation".


 
There is NON-supervised ( for minor or 1st offences ) and their is supervised, for obvious reasons. again, if LEO has reason to believe your in violation, they can search, thats why they ask about YOUR conditions and such.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 7, 2009)

> Sorry zip, but the fact is your PO CAN'T revoke your probation.
> And it's NOT up to your PO if revocation takes place.


  true but wat i meant more was that your po knows when you been naughty or nice and they usually teh only ones who do the filing for motion for the revocation meanin that if they dont file motion for revocation then wouldnt that be said an done then?  cuz when i had my mishap[ while on parole my po knew i was harmeless an never caused any trouble and always obeyed my rules to it other than the smokin pot part.  but he too knew an noted that he noticed taht when i was peeein dirty an he knew i was smokin i actually was better, meanuin mroe responsible paid my bills an fines etc and basically never got into any dirt when i was smokin.  also they knew my condition was affected my MJ in a positive way by usin it.  i had to bring in so much info in regards to the benefits of it in accordance  wit my condition. 
  and he chose not to revoke me  he said due to that.
 and in my appendix it dis state they can revoke on allegations alone. meanion like if you get a charge like posession and get it dropped due to any discrepencies(sp?) in the ordeal that they can still revoke on allegations alone. but he said he was not gonna file for it. and noone else did .


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 7, 2009)

Example;

Your stopped by LEO while coming out of a bar.
Your conditions may have a waiver or your charge may not apply to that sceniro. If your conditions (such as any felony) state you can't be there, they NOW have the right to search because they believe your in violation and can look futher.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 7, 2009)

> Misconceptions, misconseptions.......................
> See, when your one Probation you MUST inform LEO upon contact, now IF, IF , IF LEO has reason to believe your in violation, they DON'T need to call your PO, They CAN search.


idk man.  this why i got my charges thrown out. the prosecuter chose to do so. cuz i argued all this in between the line of my stipulations bit.  
  the officer pulled the stunt "ur on parole you have to submit" well my meeting wit my lawyer and the prosecuter via speakerphone conversation it determined that he never had the right to use that as leverage due to the fact it was simple a routine traffic stop only and other than that had no right to do so.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 7, 2009)

in no way am i arguiong you mrkingford  so dont think i am out to discredit you.  lol
  im just statin wat happened in my instance and resons for things etc.. but this is wat i said teh way it all happened. to a "T"  
  and was the reson for dismissin the charges. even tho i was still on probation the prosecuter said the officer had no right to use that as leverage unless my po had arranged it or was present only. it says it right in my paperwork "motion for dismissal" and stated stipulations for said ....


----------



## zipflip (Jul 7, 2009)

> 11. You must submit your person, place of residence and vehicle, or any other property to which you may have access, to search and seizure at any time of day or night by a *parole/probation officer,* with or without a search warrant.



source: appendix A section 11

doesnt say anywhere  submit to any peace officer for any reason.  
this was my whole argument and i rolled wit it an prevailed.  and if it was a goof on they part idk... but they still havent changed the appendix A or rules regarding and this was over 3 yrs ago even.


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 7, 2009)

LOL, all is good, i dont know the circumstances of your case.
But you stated "he choose not to revoke me" and then " he choose not to file".
Unless you had special conditions, he cant revoke, he CAN detain and then file. 
LEO are NOT attornies and often DON'T know the laws besides the basics, thats why you need an attorney to supress and get these things thrown out, like you did.


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 7, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> source: appendix A section 11
> 
> doesnt say anywhere submit to any peace officer for any reason.
> this was my whole argument and i rolled wit it an prevailed. and if it was a goof on they part idk... but they still havent changed the appendix A or rules regarding and this was over 3 yrs ago even.


 

I keep trying to say;
If. IF, LEO has REASON to believe your in violation, they CAN search.
They cant just walk up to you and search only because your on probation, see above example
It's a fine line....................................


----------



## zipflip (Jul 7, 2009)

> thats why you need an attorney to supress and get these things thrown out, like you did.
> __________________



my lawyer i had atm he actually laffed bout it all an asked me hwy i retained him.  he flat out told me i did most the work an if it wasnt for me bein so persistent on my argument that he himself prolly woulda never  got wat i ended up wit if i left it all up to him.
  public defenders only do wat you tell them to do IMO. hence why there was many phone calls where i'd hang up on him , cuss at him etc for not listenin to me. and when it was all over he flat out called me and apologized for not listenin to me.  he too assumed just for the fact i was on prob that i had no case to argue. but he admitted he was wrong even.  lol


----------



## GMT (Jul 7, 2009)

I hate to say it fella's but your all assuming the cops follow the rules which we all know some of them dont.

If they really want to screw you they will, best to keep your nose clean and not get in trouble is the easiest way to avoid a piss test.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 7, 2009)

and not even a month later i saw him at a bar n grill restaurant and he bought me a drink even  LOL.


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 7, 2009)

You get what you pay for............................
PD's are flunkies that could'nt find work elsewhere.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 7, 2009)

> Unless you had special conditions, he cant revoke, he CAN detain and then file.


 no special conditions that i would call special .  maybe the fact that i tried my poor heart out to prove to him that usin MJ was very beneficial  for my medical condition and  maybe it was a silent "ok its cool just dont get outta hand" and turn his head to it kinda thing...?:confused2:



> You get what you pay for............................


.....aint that the truth wit everythin i this world nowadays?  lol JMO.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 7, 2009)

and the funy thing is that the same cop tried harrassin me twice on seperate occassions after this when i was simply a passenger in other persons car he tried sayin it was probable cause to serch them even.  
  and lets just say the cop  or should i say ex cop. is now honestly, flippin burgers at a wendy's restaraunt.
 was fired after i filed a complaint wit the states attorney and city board members as well.
  i am a persistent lil edit!trust me.  i dotn let people cross me. and if they do an get way wit it i do an alwys get retribution tho i do it thru proper and legit(legal)channels.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 7, 2009)

are all probation stipulations same over the whole US. i mean  do the rules stipulations etc apply as standard nation wide or are they per the state tho?  i guess this wat i should be askin more before makin any assumptions to standard probation/parole laws etc...


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 7, 2009)

On that note about getting what you pay for, oh boy, this will piss some folks off, but it's the truth.

When choosing an attorney, DESPITE what you THINK, choose one CLOSELY similar to your "make-up" to be kind about it.

Also, if you ask about cost in the 1st 2 minutes of your 1st meeting, your gonna regret it.
Attornies are business men! 
Do you have customers come to your work and try to get you to work for a small fraction? How would you do that job, honestly? your BEST or what you got paid to do?
Unless you KNOW your attorney, your probably just a case# and treated according to what you pay.

Truth hurts...................................


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 7, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> are all probation stipulations same over the whole US. i mean do the rules stipulations etc apply as standard nation wide or are they per the state tho? i guess this wat i should be askin more before makin any assumptions to standard probation/parole laws etc...


 

I'm sorry, i can not answer that, my limits are to a specific couple states ( the tri-states ).


----------



## zipflip (Jul 7, 2009)

> Unless you KNOW your attorney, your probably just a case# and treated according to what you pay.
> 
> Truth hurts...................................



true that!!!!!!   money talks and well... you know the rest  LOL

you got good poin bout the askin cost part tho  man. 
  but like said im no lawyer but i also spent 3 n half years behind bars one time as well as havin a law library at my disposal/use whenevr i wanted. and i truly spent almost 4-5 days a week in there all the free time i had an was allowed to leave my cell for recreation or watever.
  i also had a janitor job and worked in the regular library in there so all i did was study. so public defenders dont bother me much due to that they free dependin on your income.  but if you got a public defender an dont know any law yourself watsoever you might as well come to court wit a jar of vaselinne an prepare for a serious "....."  lol
   they truly only do wat you tell them to do or wat they only have to do. and that is  just sit by you in court an sign a paper or two . they secretaries i feel do more work than them themselves(public defenders)  lmao.


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 7, 2009)

See, now that you mentioned you had a prior,most likely a felony due to the time, LEO gave you a hard time. They will do that, it's your responsibility to know your rights. The fact you seem as if, if not more knowledgable than these 1/2 *** retards they push through law school these days on grants of everykind. 
Maybe you should pursue a career in the field.
There are many areas like research, case studies, investigations..............


----------



## zipflip (Jul 7, 2009)

> Maybe you should pursue a career in the field


 trust me man. i truly had thought of it at one time. but i never had the patience to finish high scvhool let alone law school. i do got my Good Enough Diploma(GED) tho lol
  attention defficet(sp?)  big time an in my 30's an i still got it waybad. an now bein sober almost 2 weeks or more its really startin to get a lil hell-ish in my world lately. lol
  like right now i prolly got more thiings turnin ioin my mind than you had in the past month  lol  jk.  but really its difficult leadin a normal life unmedicated for me. not just wit my visual impaimenrt but wit my mental as well.  
  anxiety  as well.  
  oh man  bein without so is not col for me.  lol


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 7, 2009)

? no herb?


----------



## zipflip (Jul 7, 2009)

i honestly get like this huge arsed rush when i end up in jimmieJams wit the law.   it intrigues me how the law truly works an how the system works an how it fails etc.... im intrigued as well as disgusted by it all.
  truly this day in age  the truth of it all is money does talk man.  jmo
  but yet in a country where drug dealers get more time than :EDIT:child molesters an rapists... i think its enought to se e my point lol


----------



## zipflip (Jul 7, 2009)

> ? no herb?


  yeah, its growin  LOL.  still got at least 3-4 wks before i can even think of choppin one erly just to get me by til the whole lot is done fully


----------



## zipflip (Jul 7, 2009)

its like pullin teeth for me bro. but without an anesthetic even LOL  cant ever sleep right even so i basically stay wake til i cant keep eyes open no more.  its only way i can sleep.


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 7, 2009)

cant you buy a bag to tide you over?



Plus, the DEA are the biggest dope dealers i know of.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 7, 2009)

i could but i'd prolly have to pawn a tv or somethin.  LOL
  im poor an still fighting disability even tho its obvious im disabled they stioll wana argue as normal.  so no work no job no paycheck .  i been relyin on my savings account i banked up when i was workin a 50-60k a year job couple yrs back.  im not one to go blowin all my money as i get it . i tend to save most the time.  and even now im almost tapped outta that.  so if i did take wat lil cash i had an got a bag i'd prolly regret it anyway due to the fact of croioked bastards who sell round here. an its all dirty bull crap smoike as well.
  yeah it'll get ya lit but man i cherrish my hard erned dollars.  not to let them fall into the hands of some corrupt  punk hustler .
  lol


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 7, 2009)

That's the #1 reason i started to grow.
The fat sob i get mine from gets crap similar to catnip, lol, not that bad.
It's all sticks and seeds, only 60% of the time is it good.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 7, 2009)

> That's the #1 reason i started to grow.


  dually noted man.


----------



## UCanDoIt (Sep 16, 2009)

This thread is going knowhere at a snails pace...let's please just put it to rest:ignore: 

PLEASE?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

Thanx


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Sep 17, 2009)

Not to bring this thread back to life yet again, but generally when no one has posted in a thread for a month and a week, it is dead.  And then you brought it back to life yesterday?:confused2:


----------



## Hick (Sep 18, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> Not to bring this thread back to life yet again, but generally when no one has posted in a thread for a month and a week, it is dead.  And then you brought it back to life yesterday?:confused2:



ahhh actually caddy'... I deleted a thread posted just prior to "Ucandoit" that _revived_ the thread.


----------

